# Will Kenyi survive with Python Island? + couple other questi



## BBQsauce (Mar 10, 2012)

ons



I have recently gotten Pundamilia Nyererei (Python Island) fish in a 125 gallon I have built. I hear Vics can be pretty nasty and I was curious if your experts could provide me the answer to a few of my questions.

I wanted to run 2 cichlid species and a few misc ones in a 125 gallon I am building into the wall.

https://picasaweb.google.com/1051831121 ... directlink

I have decided to go with the 10x Kenyi Mbuna to go with my Python Islands, but I just want to verify this fish and the Nyererei wont destroy each other haha I have 12 pythons now.

Here is info on Kenyi:
http://www.aquariumlife.net/profiles...nyi/100002.asp
http://bluegrassaquatics.com/metriac...doi-kenyi.html

I'm also looking to add these to my tank as well: 
6-8 Syno
8 Clown Loachs
6 long fin pleco's

If you notice something that just wont work, please let me know all you are willing to share; I never turn down free knowledge 

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

It'll be your Python Islands that will probably die with that many kenyis =p


----------



## BBQsauce (Mar 10, 2012)

ahhh how many kenyi's should I go with then?

or is there a better mbuna to put in the tank with the python islands?


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

You might get away with like a quad of kenyis with them in a 125 but you could easily get away with most other species. Almost anything that isn't known to be extremely aggressive would be a safe bet.

I've never had an issue with my Kenyis but I know there are a lot of people out there that have had bad luck so with 10...I'd definately worry.


----------



## BBQsauce (Mar 10, 2012)

gotcha. Thanks for the input.. now to change it up again  

hrmm how about the super cherry red zebras? 6-8 of them?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Nyererei are very aggressive, but so are kenyi. Might work. I'd always do 1m:7f with kenyi.

Fogelhund mentioned he found Nyererei combine well with the more aggressive mbuna.

Mine are with demasoni and are doing well so far.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

I'm guessing that they might co-exist okay in a tank that size. But the kenyi will almost definitely be the more aggressive species. They usually grow larger than the nyererei as well. I am crossing my fingers that your nyererei survive long tem.

Kevin


----------



## BBQsauce (Mar 10, 2012)

ahhh excellent point!! they do get alot bigger now that I think about it...

Man.. I just dont know WHAT to throw in there with the pythons...


----------



## BBQsauce (Mar 10, 2012)

So.. I have decided against mbuna, because I would rather my pythons be the top of the food chain (highest aggression)..

as they are not SUPER aggressive, I have decided to try and shuffle some things around. Any and all input would be appreciated, as I love information about my fish!

1. I didnt know syno's would eat eggs haha nope nope nope, kill it with fire! UNLESS!!!! Is it possible for syno's to overtake the population in your tank? i.e. kill off all the fry? is that potential there? or do they not breed as often? That is the info I need on that one 

2. Mbuna just seem to be to aggressive for my taste. Granted, I have had 2 different species of mbuna and they were never very aggressive. I just cant have them hurting my pythons 

3. I have now (HOPEFULLY!!) narrowed it down to 2 different fish.. I am even considering getting both!

Here are the fish-- http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2582
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=653

4. I will be adding at least 6-8 Clown loach's

Then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I should be all done!

Thanks in advance,

Jason


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't know about the other fish, but maylandi is way too timid for Pundamilia IMO. Maybe you went too far the other way. :thumb:

My Pundamilia are great with demasoni, yellow labs, red zebras and Cynotilapia sp. hara. They are fine with the bigger fish. My male is colored up 24/7.

I was advised they are too aggressive for peacocks and haps (and maylandi is so timid it would not even color up in a peacock/hap tank).

Maybe some yellow labs and acei? How big is your tank?


----------

